# Part Identification



## Marc Laubach (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a unique question. I bought a tractor a few years ago, and it came with a bulldozer blade attachment. The sections are painted blue If that helps anyone) no part numbers, brand or anything. But there is a cast iron plate that mounts to the front of the tractor. It came up missing, but I found it (with my shredder!!) Can anyone tell me where I can find another one as this is in pieces? Also any idea what brand bulldozer blade attachments were painted blue? It almost looks like a Ford blue, but I don't think Ford or New Holland made one of these.


----------

